
Scalable Distributed Deep-RL with Importance Weighted Actor-Learner - jonbaer
https://github.com/deepmind/scalable_agent
======
formalsystem
Thank you for posting this. Question to OP, how do the results compare to the
current state of the art and what were the benchmarks used?

